# Attention Nationals Attendees- Photobucket Account for Photos



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, all. Because so many people took pictures at Nationals, I mentioned to some other SMers at the banquet that it would be convenient to have all the photos in one place. With that in mind, I opened a photobucket account so everyone can upload all their pictures and videos. Also, it will allow anyone who didn't go access to see all the pictures if they wish. 

Here is the info: 
Site: photobucket.com
User name: spoiledmaltese2013
Password: spoiled2013

I would suggest that you make your own album within photobucket and name the album your SM name-- if anyone has objections to any photo for any reason, they can contact the photographer and ask the picture be removed. Please use your discretion uploading pictures, as always  

It would be nice if the pictures were labeled, but not necessary. I still encourage you to post your favorite pictures on the forum for everyone to enjoy! 

I thought it would be nice to see photos that were taken that we might not otherwise see. 

As a side note, I didn't take any photos Cozette, so I'm hoping someone else got at least one of her!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Good idea Jackie. I had one of Cozette, on your lap but was very blurry, she is a doll. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Having trouble signing in


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Try it again


----------



## Marguerite (Apr 24, 2013)

Being such a newbie I just can't get enough at looking at all the beautiful fluffs. I am looking so forward to seeing all the pictures, Thank-You


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Jackie,
That's a great idea and all but it's really, really unsafe to open up an account to share personal pictures and post username and password on a public forum. Any and all information on SM is available through any search on the web.
Maybe it would be safer to start a thread with pictures and they can all upload pictures on that thread?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

There won't be any personal information given on the site, and only pictures that people would be comfortable posting here on SM. I set up a separate email address just for this photobucket so will have control of the content. Anyone not comfortable sharing isn't required to do so. It's simply for convenience as the photos can be quickly uploaded at once.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

But you understand that a random person can access this login information and, you know, to say the least post inappropriate content on the sm account? You know Internet... Full of crazy people out there. 
Anyways it's my honest advice, whatever works


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I appreciate your concern, Beatriz. That's why I have control of the site via the unique email account I've set up. I will monitor the site, plus if anyone else sees something inappropriate, they can contact me or delete it, although that's never happened in any other PB accounts I've set up.

I've done this every year for five years with the horseback riding vacations my daughter and I go on, and have never had an issue. 

Again, I set up this site for those wishing to share for the sake of convenience and because we wouldn't otherwise see a lot of the pictures that were taken. If you want to share your photos, please do! If you don't feel comfortable, then don't upload your photos. We had a wonderful time while we were in Orlando, and I know a lot of great pictures were taken that would be fun to see!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Dominic said:


> But you understand that a random person can access this login information and, you know, to say the least post inappropriate content on the sm account? You know Internet... Full of crazy people out there.
> Anyways it's my honest advice, whatever works
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


It's no different here on SM. Anybody can access the threads, they just cannot post. They not even need a login information to access the threads on SM. So if the pictures are posted here or on Photobucket it's the same thing. People should just post the pictures and information they are comfortable with. Does not matter where they are posted. Some have already been posted on Face book.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought I posted this, but I don't see it.

Anyway, Jackie, this is the very first picture I took. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, thanks Sylvia! There's my little Cozette with her bed-head, lol!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

My last post: strangers, people not related to the forum, can login on photobucket with the account provided here and upload pictures that are not sm related. And it can get ugly. And it is different than a stranger posting on a thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

That's why I monitor the account, just as we have moderators here on SM. Anything objectionable would be taken down. Again, not anything I've experienced in the past. 

If the consensus of the other Nationals attendees is that I should change the password, I can easily do so and just send it to the attendees; again, I've not found that necessary when I've done this in the past.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I made an album on this account. I did not post descriptions or names. Anybody who wants to may add their name or fluffs name to the description. I have also included my social security number, my address, the combo to my safe and my bank account numbers.

Honestly, who cares is people see our pictures? Especially, if they are just anonymous pictures?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I only have a few pictures on my camera but I'll post those. I'm really looking forward to seeing everyones pictures. I only came 1 day so I missed a lot!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my.....I am NOT a Photo Bucket person....:w00t::blush:

I may have my pictures in a few different places...before I got it figured out....:innocent: sorry.

But they're there!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

No worries, Pat! If they're there, you're good, LOL.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm not a good photographer. But I put them there. If you don't care for one just delete it...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My pictures are coming if I ever figure out how to get them to photobucket from Picasa. I'm still playing around with it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Reva---I moved them from picasa to "my pictures", then drag to your new album on photobucket. Prob better way, but it worked.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice pictures ladies. I enjoyed them. Pat, your pictures are there.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I enjoyed all the photos in photo bucket !


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jackie, thank you so much for doing this. And, to everyone who has added their pictures to the photobucket site.

I am enjoying looking at all of the pictures. It's so easy to see that everyone had a wonderful and memorable time. 

I feel so bad that I couldn't be there ... but, I am so happy for all of you who were blessed to be there. Everyone looked so pretty ... And, the fluffs look adorable as they always do!:tender:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Bump


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for doing this as I would love to see the pictures of all of you and your beautiful pups! 
So many of us would love to be there with you and this is a perfect way!

Thanks again


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just uploaded my pictures to photo bucket but this was my first time and I know I made a mess.:w00t: Anywho, they are there, at least some of them, and I labeled them as best I could. Please feel free to correct any errors.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'll upload mine soon, got a little more editing to do.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Jackie what an awesome idea. I looked at all the pictures and loved them all.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I loved all the pictures! Thank you everyone for sharing them


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Uploading my pictures now. Jackie, I took some cute pictures of Cozette and a really cute one of Bibu and her...you can see how tiny she is next to him!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

uploaded mine too


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Great pictures. I'll have to go back and check out the newly added ones! Thanks for sharing everyone!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sylie said:


> I made an album on this account. I did not post descriptions or names. Anybody who wants to may add their name or fluffs name to the description. I have also included my social security number, my address, the combo to my safe and my bank account numbers.
> 
> Honestly, who cares is people see our pictures? Especially, if they are just anonymous pictures?


 LOL @ social security number, address, and combo to your safe. :HistericalSmiley:
You never fail to crack me up.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Bibu said:


> Uploading my pictures now. Jackie, I took some cute pictures of Cozette and a really cute one of Bibu and her...you can see how tiny she is next to him!


Cory, were you ever able to upload your photos? I see an album titled "Bibu pics", but don't see any pictures in the album.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Just a reminder to anyone at the show who hasn't posted pics (that wants to do so) that we do have this photobucket account available


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Cory, were you ever able to upload your photos? I see an album titled "Bibu pics", but don't see any pictures in the album.


I could have sworn they posted correctly but now I don't see them either! :smilie_tischkante: I'll give it a try again.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bibu said:


> I could have sworn they posted correctly but now I don't see them either! :smilie_tischkante: I'll give it a try again.


Do you have a photobucket account? Maybe you were signed in, and therefore the pictures posted to your account.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I posted my pictures to photo bucket. I know I made some boo boos and I am not sure if they are under my name, but they are there. I tried to put a caption with each picture.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> I posted my pictures to photo bucket. I know I made some boo boos and I am not sure if they are under my name, but they are there. I tried to put a caption with each picture.


I saw your pictures with Katie and Chloe. It took me a minute to figure out...I am a bit slow these days...but I finally realized that Katie and Chloe go with Gigi and Chachi. Oh, and I really knew it was you from a glimpse at your closet.:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I didn't take too many photos, just a couple on my phone, so I really appreciate all of you doing sharing your photos this way. Special thanks to Jackie for setting it all up.

I'm not even gonna bother uploading what I took, they are mostly all of Luna, or Robin's dropped wine glass....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I didn't take too many photos, just a couple on my phone, so I really appreciate all of you doing sharing your photos this way. Special thanks to Jackie for setting it all up.
> 
> I'm not even gonna bother uploading what I took, they are mostly all of Luna, or Robin's dropped wine glass....




That was the first time i ever saw a cup land right side up and still have wine in it! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> That was the first time i ever saw a cup land right side up and still have wine in it! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


I'm a professional. I don't mess around. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I just took a couple of pictures from my phone so I will just post those here. 

The first one is of Marisa holding Charm, Emma and Obi. Then there's Kissy and Bibu in their mommy's lap watching the show. I thought Kissy's upside down pose was just adorable so couldn't resist a couple of pics. The last one is of Pat and the famous Ava with my little Emma. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

